# Pictures of desserts I make at work



## Ardge (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey everyone!  The other day I brought a camera to my work.  I figured it would be cool to share some photos of the desserts I make.  Here they are.  


Strawberry Shortcake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Double Chocolate Mousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Key Lime Pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Double Chocolate Brownie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coconut Cream Pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pineapple Coconut Bread Pudding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 RJ


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2005)

what to choose what to choose ??? they all look soooooooo good


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2005)

I'll have one of each please.  What a fun looking dessert.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 13, 2005)

They look great, Ardge!  I wish I lived closer and I'd be there for dessert!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2005)

Ardge,

these all look wonderful..Thanks for posting and also giving me an idea about presenting desserts this way for a change..
kadesma


----------



## Ardge (Jun 13, 2005)

You're very welcome!  Just so you know, those glasses are 5 oz juice glasses.  These are designed, sized and priced so that a customer can have a few if they wanted to and not bust their belt or wallet.  Cool, isn't it?

RJ


----------



## Ardge (Jun 13, 2005)

...and if you wanna see BIGGER pics of these shots, you can visit my myspace picture page. http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=1527660&Mytoken=20050613145443The pics are clickable on that page. Not really "forum friendly" size though. lol

RJ


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 13, 2005)

It's not fair!  I was already hungry to begin with, and then I saw your pictures.  Now I am dying!  Great looking desserts RJ.  

 Barbara


----------



## Ardge (Jun 13, 2005)

)  Glad I can make your tummy growl!!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

Ardge, these are fantastic! This is yet another reason I need to visit Chicago again.
They look absolutely delicious, and the idea of 5oz glasses is pure genius.

There's one photo missing though....the chef!


----------



## Ardge (Jun 13, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Ardge, these are fantastic! This is yet another reason I need to visit Chicago again.
> They look absolutely delicious, and the idea of 5oz glasses is pure genius.
> 
> There's one photo missing though....the chef!


 





Thats me and Mree!

RJ


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

Now that's better!
So glad to finally meet you!
(isn't that your buddy...oh darn, what is her name....her photo was on her avatar....)
And, since you're here.... could you toss me a crate of the pineapple coconut bread puddings and another of the double chocolate mousse?


----------



## Ardge (Jun 13, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Now that's better!
> So glad to finally meet you!
> (isn't that your buddy...oh darn, what is her name....her photo was on her avatar....)
> And, since you're here.... could you toss me a crate of the pineapple coconut bread puddings and another of the double chocolate mousse?


 
Yup, thats her.  Marie (Mree)  I love her sooooo much.  I wish I saw her more.  

Mousse and Bread Pudding is on the way.  lol

RJ


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

Mree! That's it!!! I wanted to call her Michelle, but I knew that wasn't it...
I thought I recognized her!

PS - make sure you throw it really far - I'm in California.


Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh! Caught it! Thanks!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 14, 2005)

Ardge, my mailbox is waiting on a shipment of desserts from you! Those look wonderful!


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2005)

throw some over my way too !!! i'm in cleveland so that should be pretty easy for you lol.


----------

